# Malware Problem Apparently not Solved



## Trebor (Jun 28, 2011)

hey guys. I've just noticed that every time I visit this site, my brand new computer crashes afterwards. my malware detector still says that there's something wrong with this site. have you guys identified the problem yet?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2011)

I have had no problems and my anti virus and malware programs have not detected anything yet.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2011)

Me either. Everything has been running great. What are you running to detect malware?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2011)

No problems on the Mac side either.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 28, 2011)

are you absolutely certain? I have malware bytes program, and I have to turn off website blocking in order to gain access to the site.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, I'm sure.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't seen or heard of anyone else having the issue. If something crashes after visiting the site, I don't think it's a malware issue. Sounds like something is either misconfigured, or needs to be re-installed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2011)

I also have Malwarebytes and I have no issues with the site. Sounds more like a hardware problem. Is there any Bluescreen or such like that tells you where the issue is or is it just a straight restart/hanging issue?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not having any issues either. Running just fine so far.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2011)

No problems on my safari browser or google chrome for that matter..or firefox.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 28, 2011)

SOMETHING is here...my malware program does not allow me to come here with the website blocking turned on.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't had a problem with my setup, either with IE or Firefox...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine is good as well. I wonder if the ads hitting you are triggering it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe his security settings are clamped down too tight?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2011)

That has to be it. Take a look at what they're set to, I know sometimes defaults are set to ridiculous levels.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2011)

Trebor said:


> SOMETHING is here...my malware program does not allow me to come here with the website blocking turned on.


 
No one else is having this problem. You have a NEW machine that is crashing after visiting this website and your malware program won't allow you to come on. Is it the latest version? Has it been patched to the latest revision? Have all of the updates and patches been run on the OS and on the malware program? 

You really need to verify all of that before you insist that something is wrong on the website. If we had more than one person reporting this issue, it might be something. But with hundreds of visits every day, sometimes thousands, and only one report, I have to say that the most likely culprit is on the other end of the connection.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2011)

There is no malware problem here at the moment.

1. My home computer is not detecting anything.

2. Right now I am at work using a Govt. computer. The security systems on it are very thorough. If this website hat malware issues it would be detected and I would not have access to this website. It would not even allow me to view the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2011)

I come on this site using 3 different computers and none of them are detecting any problems including my computer at work.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2011)

It's probably one of the adds. I noticed you get different adds at different locations of the globe. So you have different adds then I have for instance.
Some of these adds contain malware, which has been the case last year. Maybe that's why you get the malware message. I won't get it because I don't have the same add on the site.
You could try to clean-up your browser's history, which is could be the cause of crashing and is always a good thing to do. Quite often I get a site running because I threw away the history.
Talking about the crash: what does actually crash? Your browser or do you have a total system lockup? Could it be that your malware detection program is broken so you get a freeze? Do you get any messages from the computer? Have you tried different browsers? You can easily get a portable app of Firefox and/or Chrome and use it without installing in your system. This alows you to determine if the problem is in IE or whatever browser you are using.

Recomendation for everyone:
1. Make sure you always have more then 1 browser available on you system, so install FF or Chrome alongside your Internet Explorer. You can always use IE as default if you like but if you have problems, switch over to the other. It won't harm your system at all.
2. Clean-up your browser's history (cookies etc.) on a regularely basis. Say once a month. It prevents a lot of problems!
3. If you're really concerned about malware, use a unix-like system like a Mac, Linux or BSD for your daily Internet browsing. They don't have issues with viruses, rootkits and spyware. You could even do it in a virtual machine system like vm-ware or vbox, so you could run de unix as a program within your windows and you don't have tor switch systems all the time and don't have to alter the system.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 30, 2011)

alrighty. I've found a way around the malware thing. I've simply put this site on the ignore list and the website blocking is turned on. we'll see where this goes

my OS is Windows 7
my browser is Firefox


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Of course, we all could just be Malware ourselves trying to convince you to put us on the ignore list.....................


:


----------

